# Happy Mothers Day



## te gato

Wishing all the Mommies and for those who spell it Mummy...out there a Happy Mothers Day...
to the wrapped and the un-wrapped as well..

te gato


----------



## LV4-26

What's "Mothers Day" ?

We do have "la Fête de Mères" over here, but it's on the 29th of May this year.
Well, anyway, happy Mothers Day to you all!!!

BTW, does "wrapped" mean "living with somebody" ? Having a companion/girlfriend/boyfriend/being married ?


----------



## supercrom

te gato said:
			
		

> Wishing all the Mommies and for those who spell it Mummy...out there a Happy Mothers Day...
> to the wrapped and the un-wrapped as well..
> 
> te gato


 I wish you *the Best Mother's Day* you ever had, BS.
And I wish all mothers in the world (especially mine) spend a very happy day with their beloved people.

*Supercrom*


----------



## te gato

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> What's "Mothers Day" ?
> 
> We do have "la Fête de Mères" over here, but it's on the 29th of May this year.
> Well, anyway, happy Mothers Day to you all!!!
> 
> BTW, does "wrapped" mean "living with somebody" ? Having a companion/girlfriend/boyfriend/being married ?


Here Today....Sunday, May 8th is Mothers Day..
Mothers Day is a day where we Celebrate our Mothers..
for putting them through..hours..and hours...of pain and torture..giving birth to us..(_or so they say_)
then for hours..and hours..of pain and torture..while we were growing up...(_or so_ _I have been told_)
and hours...and hours..of pain and torture..even after we are grown up..and have moved away...(_or so I am still being told_)

Wrapped has to do with the different spellings of Mother..Mom...Mommie...Mum...Mummy...
(a mummy is also a person that has been embalmed..according to the ways of the Ancient Egyptians...the bodies were wrapped in linen strips)...

te gato


----------



## te gato

supercrom said:
			
		

> I wish you *the Best Mother's Day* you ever had, BS.
> And I wish all mothers in the world (especially mine) spend a very happy day with their beloved people.
> 
> *Supercrom*


Thank you very much LB...
Wish Mom happy Mothers day for me as well..
BS


----------



## Alundra

Yo también os deseo un Feliz Día de la Madre.

Aquí en España se celebró el día 1 (se celebra siempre el primer domingo de mayo).



I wish you a Happy Mothers Day.

Here in Spain it was celebrated 1th May. (always is celebrated May's first Sunday).

Alundra.


----------



## timpeac

You almost gave me a heart attack when I read that!! I thought I'd forgotten mothers' day!!!! It's on a different date here in the UK.


----------



## LV4-26

te gato said:
			
		

> Wrapped has to do with the different spellings of Mother..Mom...Mommie...Mum...Mummy...
> (a mummy is also a person that has been embalmed..according to the ways of the Ancient Egyptians...the bodies were wrapped in linen strips)...te gato


Right! Got it! I'd never realized that Mummy was spelt like mummy. Thanks for the information. As I said we have "La Fête des Mères" and it's exactly like Mothers Day as you described it. Just wondering why it isn't the same date in all countries .


----------



## te gato

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Right! Got it! I'd never realized that Mummy was spelt like mummy. Thanks for the information. As I said we have "La Fête des Mères" and it's exactly like Mothers Day as you described it. Just wondering why it isn't the same date in all countries .


You are welcome..
as for the different dates...
I'm not too sure..to me it is odd as well..
I guess I just thought It was the same everywhere..(silly me  )..ja ja ja..
tg


----------



## Phryne

te gato said:
			
		

> You are welcome..
> as for the different dates...
> I'm not too sure..to me it is odd as well..
> I guess I just thought It was the same everywhere..(silly me  )..ja ja ja..
> tg




No... and it's not good either, because it makes me forget every year to call my mom   

In the US, it is today and in Arg., where my mom lives, it's sometime around September or October, who knows!!!     

BTW, Karen, I didn't know you were one.. the wrapped kind? I'm definitely there! 


*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO YOU ALLLLLL!!!!!!!*


----------



## te gato

Phryne said:
			
		

> BTW, Karen, I didn't know you were one.. the wrapped kind? I'm definitely there!
> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO YOU ALLLLLL!!!!!!!*


 
ja ja ja ...
Definitely the wrapped kind...
(_whispering...I have a seven year old son..a single mom_)

tg


----------



## lauranazario

I'm a bit late... but sincerest congratulations to all Foreras who celebrated Mother's Day with their families and friends!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## ILT

Well, in México is on May 10th, always (wonder why Mike didn't put it up there with the holidays for the month).

And being that way, I'm still on time to say happy mother's day to my mummy, my grandma, and the beautiful mother of my son 

ILT


----------

